# anyone know of a glass slow cooker?



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

i love my crock pot but its ceramic and i know it has lead in it. DD will be eating solids soon and i cant just give her lead yk? i was wondering if anyone knows of a slow cooker that uses glass instead?


----------



## sellendie (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know about glass, but Al Clad does make a slow cooker with a cast iron insert.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sellendie* 
I don't know about glass, but Al Clad does make a slow cooker with a cast iron insert.

It's actually cast aluminum unfortunately. I ended up going with the Al Clad ceramic insert as it's supposed to be lead free.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I've been thinking of getting this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Gourmet-...7718480&sr=8-6

I think it's the only one made w/a glass bowl. Some reviews aren't that great, so I'm still just thinking about it.

gl
hth


----------



## spring978 (Aug 6, 2007)

I want this one with a clay insert. http://www.amazon.com/VitaClay-VF770...ref=pd_sbs_k_3


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

ok, this may be a dumb question, but i have an old crockpot circa the 70's, and i kept it and use it b/c i thought the ceramic/clay part was a good thing. how do you know whether it has lead? i am now freaking out.


----------



## organicmidwestmama (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hildare* 
ok, this may be a dumb question, but i have an old crockpot circa the 70's, and i kept it and use it b/c i thought the ceramic/clay part was a good thing. how do you know whether it has lead? i am now freaking out.

um, me too.?


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

they all have lead as far as i know. they are ceramic and glazed so im pretty sure everything thats ceramic and glazed has lead period, but i know the crock pots defiantely have lead...the older ones probably have more....they have 2% lead or something in them now. thanks guys!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

im going for that one as its not too expensive and i can buy it at target! thanks
everything always has mixed reviews...i may as well try it and see


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

I found this from the fda:
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m...21/ai_5117848/
it seems to suggest that the glazed products intended for food use either don't contain lead in the glaze or that they are fired in a way that makes them safe.. I don't know, though. My default state is paranoia!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

i personally dont trust the fda but i know there was a post a while back from someone who asked the company if there was lead and they said there was


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)

You can use any slow cooker and turn it into a 100% lead-free slow-cooker. It is cheap and easy.

Find a glass bowl that can withstand hot temperatures (such as pyrex) that is a bit smaller than the bowl of the cooker. Put your food in the glass bowl. Fill the slow cooker with water so that the water comes just below the top of your glass bowl. Your food will never come into contact with the slow cooker.

This makes clean-up easier too.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

oh cool thanks


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tree-hugger* 
You can use any slow cooker and turn it into a 100% lead-free slow-cooker. It is cheap and easy.

Find a glass bowl that can withstand hot temperatures (such as pyrex) that is a bit smaller than the bowl of the cooker. Put your food in the glass bowl. Fill the slow cooker with water so that the water comes just below the top of your glass bowl. Your food will never come into contact with the slow cooker.

This makes clean-up easier too.

You're BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tree-hugger* 
You can use any slow cooker and turn it into a 100% lead-free slow-cooker. It is cheap and easy.

Find a glass bowl that can withstand hot temperatures (such as pyrex) that is a bit smaller than the bowl of the cooker. Put your food in the glass bowl. Fill the slow cooker with water so that the water comes just below the top of your glass bowl. Your food will never come into contact with the slow cooker.

This makes clean-up easier too.


I wonder if this would work with a pressure cooker, with less or no water? I won't cook in aluminum but hate not to get any use out of this pressure cooker.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

whats wrong with aluminum? im new to all this verything is bad thing lol i always just trusted my country and literally thought pesticides just washed off my fruits and veggies and that meat was pure if you bought it at the store "fresh" and never knew plastic was bad...i researched when i was preggo and found out alot i never even fathomed! recently found out mineral oil is bad that was a shocker! my mom had me on mineral oil since i was 1 y/o b/c ive always been very irregular i had it once a week until i was 15 then i would take it only if i was constipated...i was still doing that until last week! i even used it as baby oil for DD now i switched her oils to safflower. btw how important is it to have organic oil?


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't think all glazes on ceramic have lead, however as far as I know, the crock pots do.

aluminum can cause heavy metal toxicity, and is known to be a factor in alzheimers.

Why don't you start a thread for your question about oils? that way, people who know something specifically about them can find your question easily.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

oh ok thanks


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tree-hugger* 
Find a glass bowl that can withstand hot temperatures (such as pyrex) that is a bit smaller than the bowl of the cooker. Put your food in the glass bowl. Fill the slow cooker with water so that the water comes just below the top of your glass bowl. Your food will never come into contact with the slow cooker.

Not to be a buzz kill here but google "exploding Pyrex" and you can check it on Snopes. A bit frightening.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Vita Clay


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maluhia* 
Vita Clay









The Vita Clay looks great but so small. I have a 6 quart Hamilton Beach (that I am reconsidering due to lead concerns) and that's barely enough room for making bone broth...8 cups just wouldn't do it.


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nan'sMom* 
Not to be a buzz kill here but google "exploding Pyrex" and you can check it on Snopes. A bit frightening.

The "exploding pyrex" reports were generally associated with extreme and sudden temperature changes. I wouldn't worry about using it in a slow cooker because they do not get extremely hot and they do change temperatures very gradually. An oven is likely to get hotter and experience more rapid temperature changes than a slow cooker and most pyrex is rated as oven-safe.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I use a pot-in-pot technique with my pressure cooker - I think it would work fine with the slow cooker as treehugger described. If you don't like the idea of pyrex, try stainless steel.


----------

